# Pink or Blue Foam Board in Los Angeles, CA



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I went through some old threads and a couple people mentioned that the only place they could find it in Southern California was here: foamsales&marketing


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Do you happen to know the "brand" or name of the foam I should be looking for exactly?


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

hirez00 said:


> Do you happen to know the "brand" or name of the foam I should be looking for exactly?


Dow makes it, and I had to go to foam sales/marketing in burbank. it come in the weirdest size, 2" by 10" and its pricey. When I go to OR. for xmas, I think I'll buy a sheet or two and break it down to fit in my car.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

devils chariot said:


> Dow makes it, and I had to go to foam sales/marketing in burbank. it come in the weirdest size, 2" by 10" and its pricey. When I go to OR. for xmas, I think I'll buy a sheet or two and break it down to fit in my car.


Just curious, what is the price for their foam? I pay $25 for an 8' sheet of 2" pink foam.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Does anyone know if the green foam works from lowes, we used to have the blue stuff but it was replaced overnight with green stuff.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

my HD doesnt sell the 8-4 foot sheets of foam just 2-8 sheets. 2in is 14 dollers! for a 2-8 sheet... and i live in the cold states. i got to check the other HD around me. and idk about lowes i think 30 for 2in 4-8foot sheet.


-BYH


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

So is pink or blue foam board also referred to as extruded polystyrene????

I just want to make sure I am looking for correct product and not ordering the wrong type of foamboard.

If someone could post the full name product name not just Owens corning or Dow because both companies make a ton of foam / insulation ...

Please advise.


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's the info on the pink Owens-Corning Extruded Polystyrene. It is available to all CA Home Depots, but is not carried by all.F150 Board 2 In. x 48 In. x 96 In. - 270895 at The Home Depot The product specifications are on the page as well, I'm not aware of any restrictions on its use in CA except that its probably overkill unless you live in the Sierra Mountains.


----------



## Rojellio (Oct 12, 2009)

YES. It is extruded polystyrene. 

Certainly someone is doing heated slabs, even in LA. Its THE Green Building method for heating a home. 2" blue board is placed on the ground as a thermal break, then rebar, mesh, hydronic tubing etc is placed, then concrete poured over that. IF you find a contractor that does heated slabs floors... they have to be getting it from somewhere. Maybe Whitecap, or a Concrete tool & supply place.


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

hirez00 said:


> So is pink or blue foam board also referred to as extruded polystyrene????
> 
> I just want to make sure I am looking for correct product and not ordering the wrong type of foamboard.
> 
> ...


This is the one you want from foam sales/marketing in burbank:

Dow® - Styrofoam™


Square Edge - extruded polystyrene (Blue) foamboard
sheet size = 24" x 96"
thickness = 1/2", 3/4", 1", 1-1/2", 2", 3" and 4"
R-Value = 5.0 per inch @ 75 degrees fahrenheit
PSI -25


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info ... I will let you know what I find.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Confused over the term "styrofoam"? Here's clarification from Dow. I've always heard the white coffee cups and containers called styrofoam so this was news to me. 

What is STYROFOAM?
STYROFOAM Crafts: About STYROFOAM Brand Products


Here's some cutting and finishing tips from Dow:

STYROFOAM Crafts: About STYROFOAM Brand Products


and link to reusing and recycling it:
STYROFOAM Crafts: About STYROFOAM Brand Products


BTW Owens Corning's extruded polystyrene (EPS) is pink in color, just like the Pink Panther which is it's mascot of sorts.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Another place in So Cal is Allied building supply. You should call first as only the exterior building products locations carry the blue Styrofoam. I usually buy from the Anaheim location but they have serveral locations in So Cal. They only had the 3" thick foam but it makes some very realistic T/S's. They sell sheets 2' x 8' for about $29. 

Welcome to Allied Building Products Corp, distributors of roofing, siding, waterproofing, interior products, windows, skylights, doors, and more to Residential and Commercial Contractors in the Building Industry. 
__________________


----------

